# Bayer CropScience & Syngenta Respond to European Commission Restrictions On Neonics



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

*Bayer CropScience & Syngenta Respond to European Commission Restrictions On Neonics*

SYNGENTA RESPONDS:
http://www.syngentacropprotection.com/News_releases/news.aspx?id=173516

"The European proposal was made by politicians, not scientists. And 
the weight of scientific evidence shows no correlation between bee 
health and the use of neonicotinoids. For example, in Australia, where 
neonicotinoids are widely used, bees are thriving; yet in Switzerland, 
where there is little use of these products, bee health is generally
poor. 

Unlike Europe, regulators in the United States and Canada make 
registration decisions based on a framework of sound science.
The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) review, on which the 
proposal is based, was hurried, incomplete and failed to take
into account years of field monitoring, mitigation efforts,
real-life applications and sound scientific studies of
neonicotinoids and their impact on bees and other pollinators.

The real risks to bee health include many factors, principally the 
parasitic Varroa mite, viruses carried by mites, loss of suitable 
habitats and nutrition, the fungus Nosema ceranae and other 
diseases. Unusual weather conditions and hive management 
and other beekeeping practices also can affect bee health.

Agriculture is our business. We know how essential healthy bee 
populations, and the pollination services they provide, are to a 
thriving agricultural system. And the science shows clearly that 
bees and other pollinators can coexist safely with modern 
agricultural technology, like neonicotinoids.

Thiamethoxam and other neonicotinoid insecticides have been 
used safely around the world for many years. Restricting their 
use would do little to improve bee health, but could lead to 
devastating crop damage, reductions in yield and force farmers 
to go back to using older, less environmentally friendly insecticides."

BAYER CROPSCIENCE RESPONDS:
http://tinyurl.com/c98tv42

"Commission’s plan will not have a positive impact on bee health"

Monheim, April 29, 2013 – Bayer CropScience considers the decision 
by the Commission of the European Union to restrict the use of 
neonicotinoid-containing products across Europe as a set-back for 
technology, innovation and sustainability. In an Appeals Committee 
meeting today, only half of the EU Member States supported the 
Commission’s proposal for the restrictions. The company believes 
that the plan by the Commission will not have a positive impact on 
bee health.

The company is concerned that the restriction of these neonicotinoids 
will result in crop yield losses, reduced food quality and loss of 
competitiveness for European agriculture. This will have a negative 
impact on farmers, R&D driven ag companies, the seed industry and 
the food value chain. 

As a science-based company, Bayer CropScience is disappointed that 
clear scientific evidence has taken a back-seat in the decision making 
process. This disproportionate decision is a missed opportunity to reach 
a solution that takes into consideration all of the existing product 
stewardship measures and broad stakeholder concerns. The further
reduction of effective crop protection products will put at risk farmers’ 
ability to tackle important pests that can severely restrict their ability 
to grow high-quality food. 

Bayer CropScience remains convinced that neonicotinoids are safe for
bees, when used responsibly and properly, according to label 
instructions. The company will work together with all relevant
stakeholders and authorities in the Member States to handle the
complex consequences of this decision, to further support its customers."


----------



## borderbeeman (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Bayer CropScience & Syngenta Respond to European Commission Restrictions On Neoni*



BlueDiamond said:


> SYNGENTA RESPONDS:
> http://www.syngentacropprotection.com/News_releases/news.aspx?id=173516
> 
> "The European proposal was made by politicians, not scientists. And
> ...


I have highlighted the outright lies in red; good job I was using electronic ink or I would have run out. In fact there are so many lies there, it would be better just to mark the entire text. This is expected; this is what you do if you have made $2billion a year selling poisons, and someone actually notices that these poisons are killing everything - and bans them.


----------



## Portabee81 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Bayer CropScience & Syngenta Respond to European Commission Restrictions On Neoni*

Only time will tell. It will be interesting to see where colony health is five years from now in the EU.


----------



## borderbeeman (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Bayer CropScience & Syngenta Respond to European Commission Restrictions On Neoni*

Sadly a two year moratorium will not prove anything conclusive because neonics have been used in Europe since 1992 - 21 years. The pesticide persists in soil for up to 4 years - so the soild of most arable fields is hopelessly contaminated with insecticides which will be absorbed by 'untreated' seeds planted after the ban.

Our department of AG. (DEFRA) recently wasted $millions on a bumblebee study which was a complete failiure, because the 'control' colonies turned out to be full of neonics when they were analysed: wax, pollen, bees.
The conclusion was that nowhere in England is free of neonics, to the extent that bees can be placed there with confidence that they will NOT be affected.

The situation in America is a hundred times worse.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Bayer CropScience & Syngenta Respond to European Commission Restrictions On Neoni*

They will buy them out too in the end.

Reminds me of a cartoon I once saw... "News Flash! Scientists have determined the exact date the Apocalypse will take place. Business world decides that's A-OK and should be embraced because of expected 1000% rise in profits."

:ws:


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Bayer CropScience & Syngenta Respond to European Commission Restrictions On Neoni*

It's a hundred times worse here but yet our bees are not on the 'bring of extinction' as yours are. It's true, I saw it on an over sensationalized news clip someone posted.


----------

